# Pension age



## roker (18 Dec 2006)

Can someone please tell me if pension start on the 65 birthday or at the end of the 65th year. This is not clear in the hand outs.


----------



## oldtimer (18 Dec 2006)

Old age pensions start on 66th birthday.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2006)

Are you sure? It seems to be different depending on whether you're talking about the non contributory or contributory pension:

*Retirement/Old Age (Contributory) Pension
*


> *How            to Qualify
> 
> *           You            will qualify for a Retirement Pension if you:
> are aged 65
> ...


 *Old Age (Non-Contributory) Pension*


> *Who can qualify for old-age non-contributory pension?*
> 
> You will qualify for this pension if you:
> are aged 66 or over,
> ...


----------



## Guest126 (18 Dec 2006)

The Contributory Pensions starts once reach age 65 and retired (it is called the retirement pension until age 66 then it is called the contributory old-age pension).


----------



## busymam (18 Dec 2006)

The names of various pensions changed in September 2006

1.  Reirement Pension (age 65) changed to State Pension (Transition),
2.  Old Age (Contributory) Pension changed to State Pension            (Contributory) and
3.  Old Age (Non-Contributory) Pension changed to State Pension (Non-Contributory).


----------



## pat127 (19 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Are you sure? It seems to be different depending on whether you're talking about the non contributory or contributory pension:
> 
> *Retirement/Old Age (Contributory) Pension*
> *Old Age (Non-Contributory) Pension*


 
The only difference I've ever been able to see between the 'Retirement' Pension and the 'Contributory Old Age' is that you have to give up work (to all intents and purposes) at 65 in order to get the 'Retirement'. You can go back to work again once you are 66 and on the 'Old Age'. I suppose this suits someone who doesn't want to give up work at all and will do better financially by forfeiting the 'Retirement Pension'.


----------



## upport (19 Dec 2006)

A self employed person draws the state pension at age 66.


----------



## roker (19 Dec 2006)

Thanks all. It would seem that if you wanted to retire abroad you would have to qualify for contributory pension as none contributroy stops.
On a slightly different point, I have about 20 years UK contributions and 20 years Irish contributions, are the two combined when I apply for the Irish pension?


----------



## Welfarite (11 Jan 2007)

as far as I know, you can apply for both UK and Irish pensions. Also, they can combine both contribution records and pay you Irish pension. I think they work our all the options and give you the most advantageous to you. You can ask for a pension forecast from them: Pension Service Office, Sligo is the place to write to or phone. Give details of where you worked, for how long, last address in UK, PPS number and Social Security number, anything that helps trace the records.


----------

